# Kitty litter cake



## johnnyreb (Dec 21, 2005)

man i just found this on another forum, with a picture to!!

KITTY LITTER CAKE
1 spice or German chocolate cake mix 
1 white cake mix 
1 large pkg vanilla instant pudding mix 
1 pkg vanilla sandwich cookies 
Green food coloring 
12 small Tootsie Rolls
 1 new (and definitely unused) kitty litter pan 
1 new plastic kitty litter pan liner
 1 new Pooper Scooper 

Prepare cake mixes and bake according to directions (any size pans). 
Prepare pudding mix and chill until ready to assemble. 
Crumble white sandwich cookies in small batches in food processor, scraping often. Set aside all but about 1/4 cup. 
To the 1/4 cup cookie crumbs, add a few drops green food coloring and mix using a fork or shake in a jar. 
When cakes are cooled to room temperature, crumble into a large bowl. Toss with half the remaining white cookie crumbs and the chilled pudding. (Mix in just enough of the pudding to moisten it. You don't want it soggy. Combine gently). 
Line new, clean kitty litter box. 
Put mixture into litter box. 
Put three unwrapped Tootsie rolls in a microwave safe dish and heat until soft and pliable. 
Shape ends so they are no longer blunt, curving slightly. Repeat with 3 more Tootsie rolls and bury in mixture. 
Sprinkle the other half of cookie crumbs over top. 
Scatter the green cookie crumbs lightly over the top. (This is supposed to look like the chlorophyll in kitty litter.) 
Heat 3 Tootsie Rolls in the microwave until almost melted. 
Scrape them on top of the cake; sprinkle with cookie crumbs. 
Spread remaining Tootsie Rolls over the top; take one and heat until pliable, hang it over the side of the kitty litter box, sprinkling it lightly with cookie crumbs. 
Place the box on a newspaper and sprinkle a few of the cookie crumbs around. 
Serve with a new pooper scooper.


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 21, 2005)

EEEEEWWWWW!!! Man, that is Sooo wrong on so many levels I can't even begin to explain it!!....

I absolutely LOVE the idea! I can't wait to try it on some of my wife's relatives!... :twisted:


----------



## azweepei (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep that one gets 2nd and 3rd looks all the time. My mom has been making them for years.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 22, 2005)

The first time I saw a "Kitty Litter" cake was at an office picnic-since it was held outside, the lady that made the cake brought along her KITTEN (hey, they're small tootsie rolls, right? :D)! Talk about your double takes and adding a little realism to the scene. :mrgreen:


----------



## bob-bqn (Dec 22, 2005)

:lol: My wife makes cakes and is very good at it. She is getting this one ... I PRINTED IT OUT FOR HER!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## bekellog81 (Mar 23, 2006)

Man that lookes really bad, but It sounds  really good.  I will have to send Lady J here so she can hopefully make it someday.  Just going to have to keep the cat away from it though.  LOL


----------



## ewessel (Mar 23, 2006)

A friend of my wife made this once for a party...  I just coudn't eat it it looked just so WRONG..  but everyone who did eat it said it was really good  :lol:


----------



## nauidvr1 (Mar 20, 2007)

We did this for my son's Cub Scout Halloween party last year & won 1st prize! We printed out the pictures and set it by the display cake.

Here are a few visuals for you!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmm sure looks real to me!


----------



## ultramag (Mar 20, 2007)

That's just wrong. I can't believe I've never seen this thread.


----------



## payson (Mar 20, 2007)

My wife and I did one for a family gathering. Placed it on newspapers on the center of a side table. The funniest thing was watching people do a double take when they saw it but never commenting on it!! It was a huge hit!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 20, 2007)

It's so wrong it's right up my alley!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I have a big halloween party every year and this will be on the buffet table this year....i love it!!! Thanks for finding this thread


----------



## nauidvr1 (Oct 15, 2007)

tonto,
You gonna do the kitty liter cake this year? I am going to be in Caledonia & Middleville by this comming Thursday night. Plan on staying thru Monday - Got a job in Chicago and will drive over to visit my family. I love coming back home! I am the only one of over 187 members of my family that ever moved out of MI.


----------

